

Google Expected to Partner With Audi to Put Android in New Cars - brt
http://abcnews.go.com/Technology/google-expected-partner-audi-put-android-cars/story?id=21374570

======
sentenza
Can I install cyanogenrod? I'd probably need some sort of adapter to connect
my car to my computer.

But then, will police start checking cars for Android-modding?

Also, I am willing to void my warranty, but not my car insurance.

